

Why I’ll Be Marching This 4th - ndesaulniers
http://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2013/07/03/why-ill-be-marching-this-4th/

======
ekianjo
This was good until the lame Star Wars Episode 3 reference in the end. Using a
utterly poor written movie and worse, quoting it, does not make your argument
stronger.

This being said, I agree with the contents.

~~~
ndesaulniers
Yeah, definitely got a few groans when I brought it up in my speech today in
front of Restore the Fourth SF. But not too bad!

